# hello, is there a brp/18sc v2m based thread?



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

i could use some info on them thanks


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

cracker420 said:


> i could use some info on them thanks


Look at the Mini RC Racers thread.


----------

